# Masters of the Universe (1987)



## demolition18 (Aug 8, 2006)

This is the thread for the original He-Man movie. 

*Plot Summary:* Fantasy action-adventure about the war-torn planet Eternia and the Castle of Greyskull which is coming under threat from the evil Skeletor who wants to take over the planet. A group of freedom fighters, led by the heroic He-Man are accidentally transported to Earth by a mysterious Cosmic Key, which holds the power to make Skeletor all-powerful. Once on Earth, He-Man and Co. team up with two teenagers as they attempt to find the key and return home. However, Skeletor and his minions are soon hot on their trail...

You fans could even post fan fiction on this thread.


----------



## demolition18 (Aug 8, 2006)

*All of my fan fiction*

I have below my ideas for 2 sequels and a prequel. There are plans for a new Masters of the Universe movie and to be directed by John Woo. I have my ideas below and actors I'd pick for roles. 

*Masters of The Universe 2: The Long Return*

Casting Suggestions 

Dolph Lundgren (Masters of The Universe, 1989 The Punisher, Rocky 4, Universal Soldier, Red Scorpion) as Prince Adam/He-Man and Faker (evil He-Man replicant)

Frank Langella (Masters of The Universe, Junior) as Skelator

Sarah Douglas (Superman, Superman 2, Conan The Destroyer) as Evil-Lyn

Chelsa Field (The Last Boycott, Masters of The Universe) as Teela Woman at Arms

Jon Cypher (Masters of The Universe) as Duncan retired Man at Arms

Christina Pickles (Masters of The Universe, TVâ€™s Friends) as 
Sorceress

Billy Barty (Masters of The Universe) as Gwildor (Vern Troyer who plays Mini Me in the Austin Powers sequels replaces the late Billy Barty for the role of Gwildor)

Lou Ferrigno (TVâ€™s The Incredible Hulk) as Beast Man

LL Cool J (In Too Deep, Deep Blue Sea, SWAT) as Ram Man

James Gandolfini (TVâ€™s The Sopranos, 8 MM) as Hordack

James Remar (48 Hours, Mortal Kombat Annihilation) as King Hiss 

Hugh Jackman (Van Helsing, X-Men movies) as Man E Faces

Roger Moore (The Quest, Spice World, James Bond movies) as King Randor

Ursella Andress (Casino Royale, Dr. No) as Queen Marlena

Jason Issacs (The Tuxedo, Soldier) as Triclops

It should be unknowns for Trap Jaw, Kobra Kahn, Whiplash, Stratos and Karg with many others on the good side and the bad side.

Plot Summary: It has been over a decade and a half after He-Man defeated Skelator. Everyone is older now. He-Man has battled many villains over all those years. After several years Skelator is returning along with Evil-Lyn, Karg and Beast Man. Teaming with He-Man are Teela, Battle Cat, Man E Faces, Gwildor, The Older Sorceress, The Older Duncan Man At Arms, Stratos and there are rebel soldiers. Teaming with Skelator are Evil-Lyn his second in command, Beast Man, Karg, Kobra Kahn, Reptile Men, Whiplash and Icer. He-Man and company must capture Skelatorâ€™s minions and make them sign a surrender and once for all of time vanquish Skelator. Lubic the Los Angeles cop long retired also helps out He-Man. He-Man and company must once and for all defeat Skelator and his minions. 

Beginning

Scene 1

Introduction (There is the sorceress at Castle Gray Skull standing outside) and Opening Credits

Scene 2

Narrator: â€œIt has been more than 15 years ago that He-Man has defeated Skelator and hasnâ€™t killed him. Evil-Lyn, Karg and Beast Man have been getting away for over a decade. It has been 2 decades that He-Man has been fighting against Skelator and his minions.â€ 

At Snake Mountain on Eternia in the day time. There is Skelator awaiting his people. There is King Hiss standing there with his Snake Men. The Snake Men are General Rattlor, Kobra Kahn, Tongue Lasher and the snake soldiers. Evil-Lyn shows up with her commandos. They are awaiting orders. Skelator: â€œKobra Kahn. You and your King Hiss will need to stay here. He-Man is still alive. For 2 decades I had been wanting to rid Eternia of He-Man and Duncan the Man At Arms.â€ Evil-Lyn: â€œAfter all those years we will again try to take over Gray Skull.â€ Skelator: â€œNo. It will be mine and forever. The King and Queen are aging. We will go after them.â€ 

At Castle Gray Skull. There is King Randor. There is also Queen Marlena. sitting at his throne. Lubic the long time retired cop is also at the place. There is also Gwildor. Prince Adam is there too. Sorceress is there too. There is also those rebel soldiers. Prince Adam and Gwildor are walking around the place. Sorceress: â€œPrince Adam. Skelator is back again.â€ Prince Adam: â€œI will go for He-Man and his resistance. When you father die of old age I will take over.â€ King Randor: â€œYes. You will become the new king.â€ Prince Adam: â€œThen after I die my cousinâ€™s kid will take over.â€ Queen Marlena: â€œWe got back to being rulers when you defeated Skelator almost 20 years ago. You must get Skelatorâ€™s minions to sign the surrender.â€ Lubic: â€œI am long retired but I couldâ€™ve arrested Evil-Lyn and all of your other enemies. Go get them.â€ 

Scene 3

At a lab on Eternia. There are robots there building a replicant of He-Man. Skelator and Evil-Lyn together pay them a visit. Skelator sees the He-Man replicant being constructed. Skelator: â€œThis will be He-Manâ€™s replacement.â€ Evil-Lyn: â€œYes. After we take Prince Adamâ€™s parents captive I will pose as Queen Marlena to destroy He-Man.â€ Skelator: â€œI have Icer to go with us to Castle Gray Skull.â€ 

Scene 4

At Castle Gray Skull outside. Prince Adam is standing somewhere outside of Castle Grey Skull. Prince Adam pulls out his sword. Prince Adam: â€œBy the power of Gray Skullâ€¦â€ Prince Adam raises his sword and transforms into He-Man. He-Man: â€œI have the power!â€ He-Manâ€™s sword lights up. He-Man goes out somewhere in Gray Skull. He-Man runs into Tri-Clops with Skelator troopers. Tri Clops: â€œGet him!â€ He-Man pulls out his blaster. He-Man is being fired on by some Skelator soldiers. He-Man fires back on them. He-Man shoots down a few of them. He-Man deflects some blaster fire with his sword. He hits one of them. Teela, Stratos and Man E Faces show up. They shoot some other of Skelatorâ€™s soldiers. Tri Clops pulls out his sword. Teela: â€œI have come to help you.â€ He-Man: â€œIâ€™ll deal with Tri Clops. If I defeat him He will become Dr. Scope again.â€ He-Man gets into a sword fight with Tri Clops. Tri Clops: â€œI will kill you. Those robots are constructing a replicant of you. You should be replaced by a faker.â€ Tri Clops runs up to He-Man. He-Man blocks the sword blow by Tri Clops with his own sword. Itâ€™s a long sword fight. It lasts for 7 to 8 minutes with He-Man and Triclops fighting around the exterior of Castle Gray Skull. The swords go clashing into each otherâ€™s. He-Man throws a hard punch on Tri Clops. He-Man: â€œGive yourself up.â€ Triclops: â€œNever.â€ Triclops gets his blue eye on He-Man. He shoots a freezing beam at He-Man. He-Man blocks it with his sword. This freezing beam hits Triclops. Triclops is frozen. Gwildor shows up. He-Man: â€œI have Triclops here frozen. Take him to your place for defrosting. I want to get all those serving Skelator to sign a surrender.â€ Gwildor: â€œSure thing He-Man. Skeletor and Evil-Lyn are in league with King Hiss and his snake men.â€ He-Man leaves the scene. Gwildor takes a frozen Triclops with him. 

Scene 5

At the palace of Skelator on Volcano mountain in the night time. There is Skelator at his place. There is Evil-Lyn with her commandos there. Along with them is Icer. Skelator is putting them on a mission. Skelator: â€œIcer. You could freeze the people at Castle Gray Skull. He-Man has defeated Tri Clops.â€ Evil-Lyn: â€œWith you gone they will make us sign a surrender.â€ Skelator: â€œYou must stop He-Man. This man from Earth is a long retired law man. He could arrest you all.â€ Evil-Lyn: â€œWe will have a way into Castle Gray Skull. When I got my powers from you I became a warrior goddess.â€ Skelator: â€œI have long given up the cosmic key. He-Man wonâ€™t get away this time.â€ 

At Castle Gray Skull at night time. There is Duncan Man At Arms with The Sorcerss. Along with them are Lubic and the soldiers. Even King Randor with Queen Marlena is there too. Duncan: â€œI am getting old. Teela is now the Woman at Arms. I heard that He-Man defeated Tri Clops.â€ Sorceress: â€œWe will need some kind of crystal on those serving Skelator sign a surrender.â€

Outside the castle there is Skelator. He sends in Evil-Lyn with Icer and the soldiers of Skelatorâ€™s. Skelator: â€œI will follow you into Castle Gray Skull. Evil-Lyn you lead them into the castle.â€ Skelatorâ€™s minions enter Castle Gray Skull. 

Inside of Castle Gray Skull. There is still the King and Queen with the sorceress and Man At Arms along with Lubic and the soldiers. Lubic sees Evil-Lyn come in with company. Lubic: â€œThere are intruders.â€ Man at Arms pulls out his guns. Man At Arms shoots at Skelatorâ€™s troops. The other soldiers open fire. Some of the soldiers fighting against Skelator are being killed. Lubic takes his rifle and starts firing on Skelatorâ€™s soldiers. Lubic: â€œNo one takes pot shots to Lubic.â€ Icer freezes some soldiers. Skelator comes into Castle Gray Skull. Everyone else on the good side is captured by Skelatorâ€™s forces. Skelator: â€œYou will all give up. Put the shackles on them.â€ Skelator has his minions put the shackles on everyone else. Skelator: â€œNow I will rule Eternia now and forever while you are my slaves for the rest of your lives.â€ 

Scene 6

At the mountains of Eternia the next day. Out there is Prince Adam. Teela comes over to Prince Adam for the report of her parents taken prisoner by Skelator. Ram Man and Cringer show up. Teela: â€œPrince Adam. Your parents have been taken captive by Skelator. We have got to figure out a way to save them.â€ Prince Adam: â€œI become He-Man for them.â€ Ram Man: â€œI have come up to with Battle Cat to save the queen and king. Go become He-Man.â€ 

Somewhere in Castle Gray Skull. There are the robots that we saw in the first Masters of The Universe film. Skelator is with Evil-Lyn. Evil-Lyn: â€œI have selected your finest warriors for the missions. Beast Man, Karg, Kobra Kahn, Whiplash, Trap Jaw and Icer.â€ Skelator: â€œGood. Now He-Man will die.â€ There is Beast Man, Karg, Kobra Kahn, Whiplash, Trap Jaw and Icer. Skelator puts them on a mission. Skelator: â€œThere is Teela, Ram Man and Battle Cat teaming with He-Man. You Icer and Trap Jaw go look for them. The rest of you go after the rest of those who fight along side He-Man.â€ Those henchmen of Skelatorâ€™s leave the place. 

Back to the Eternian mountains with Prince Adam, Teela, Ram Man and Battle Cat. Prince Adam pulls out his sword. Prince Adam: â€œBy the power of Gray Skullâ€¦â€ Prince Adam raises his sword. It lights up. Prince Adam transforms into He-Man. He-Man: â€œI have the power!â€ Cringer becomes Battle Cat. Icer and Trap Jaw show up. Icer: â€œHe-Man.â€ Trap Jaw: â€œFreeze him.â€ Icer shoots frost at He-Man. Battle Cat jumps onto Icer. Battle Cat: â€œI will melt you.â€ Icer: â€œGet this thing off of me.â€ Trap Jaw pulls out his sword. Evil-Lynâ€™s commandos show up. Trap Jaw pulls his sword out on Battle Cat. Trap Jaw: â€œGet off of him.â€ He-Man blocks Trap Jawâ€™s sword blow. Icer pushes Battle Cat aside attempting to freeze him. Ram Man rams into Icer. Ram Man: â€œYou wonâ€™t freeze anyone Icer.â€ Ram Man is being fired on by those soldiers serving Skelator. Teela shoots them down. Ram Man: â€œThank you Teela.â€ He-Man gets into a sword fight with Trap Jaw. Their swords clash into each otherâ€™s. Icer shoots his freezing powers at Ram Man and misses. Ram Man rams his head into Icer knocking him out. Teela kills a few more Skelator troops. He-Man is finishing off with Trap Jaw. He-Man in the sword fight just as Trap Jaw attempts to cut him down with his sword He-Man stabs Trap Jaw. Trap Jaw drops dead. He-Man regroups with Battle Cat, Teela and Ram Man. He-Man: â€œIâ€™ll give you to Gwildor.â€ Icer: â€œYouâ€™ll pay for this He-Man. There are others serviving Skelator after you.â€ Icer is taken prisoner. 

Scene 7

Later on somewhere in Eternia in the day time. Prince Adam runs into Stratos and Man E Faces. They are going over a plan to rescue Skelatorâ€™s hostages. Prince Adam: â€œDo you think that you could rescue my parents?â€ Man E Faces: â€œI hope so.â€ Stratos: â€œSkelator is also bringing back Hordack. One of us will face him. He defeated my troops.â€ Prince Adam: â€œThen go. Bring them back alive.â€ Man E Faces and Stratos depart. 

Scene 8

At Castle Gray Skull outside. There is Man E Faces with Stratos. There are men outside guarding Skelator. They have skeleton heads too. They pull out swords. Man E Faces and Stratos pull out their swords as well. Man E Faces transforms into a monster. Stratos: â€œAll right you want us so bad. Come and get us.â€ They fight each other. Stratos cuts down a few of Skelatorâ€™s skull soldiers. Man E Faces cuts down a Skelator soldier. More come up and attack with swords. Man E Faces: â€œThat should be the rest of them.â€ Man E Faces turns into a robot. They defeat the rest of them. Man E Faces: â€œNow letâ€™s go get Skelator.â€ 

Inside Castle Gray Skull somewhere. There is Skelatorâ€™s robots. Stratos and Man E Faces come in. The robots run into Stratos and Man E Faces. Man E Faces in his robot form sees what to do with those robots. Robots: â€œIntruders.â€ The 2 men shut down the robots before they are reported to Skelator. They get into the heart of the castle. 

Somewhere else in Castle Gray Skull. There is Skelator with Evil-Lyn and their hostages. Stratos and Man E Faces show up. Stratos flies in. They draw swords. Man E Faces comes up to Skelator. Stratos: â€œItâ€™s over Skelator. You have defeated my people.â€ Man E Faces: â€œWe are here to end your evil scheme.â€ Skelator draws his sword. Skelator: â€œHordack. You will team with me againt those 2.â€ Hordack comes out of nowhere in Castle Gray Skull. Hordack pulls out his sword. Hordack gets into a sword fight with Stratos. Hordack: â€œI am back. I will clip your wings.â€ Sorceress: â€œDefeat them.â€ Duncan: â€œGet rid of Skelator once and for all.â€ Man E Faces gets into a sword fight with Skelator as he goes to human form. They clash their swords into each otherâ€™s. Hordack makes the move to slice Stratos. Stratos blocks the sword blow by Hordack with his own sword. They are clashing their swords into each otherâ€™s. Hordack cuts Stratos down with his sword. Stratos dies. Skelator shoots his powers at Man E Faces. Man E Faces blocks it with his sword. Skelator and Man E Faces clash their swords into each otherâ€™s. Skelator knocks the sword out of Man E Facesâ€™s hand. Man E Faces tries to get his sword back. Skelator with his finger zaps Man E Faces. Man E Faces vaporizes as Skelator has just killed him. Skelator sends Evil-Lyn and Hordack on a mission to the volcano and Whiplash to the Snake Mountain. Skelator: â€œYou Hordack and Evil-Lyn will now go to Snake Mountain and the Volcano mountain. Take Whiplash with you.â€ Evil-Lyn leaves with Hordack.

Scene 9

At a Volcano that is Skelatorâ€™s place. There is He-Man with Teela, Battle Cat and Ram Man. They are searching the place. They end up nearby a volcano. He-Man: â€œNothing over here.â€ Teela: â€œItâ€™s clear right here.â€ He-Man pulls out his blaster. Evil-Lyn and Hordack are somewhere else. Evil-Lyn: â€œYou Hordack will hide somewhere else. You go see King Hiss. Iâ€™\sect plain ll pose as the queen to get He-Man.â€ Evil-Lyn morphs into Queen Marlena who is He-Manâ€™s mother. He-Man runs into Queen Marlena. He-Man: â€œQueen Marlena.â€ Evil-Lyn (in disguise as Queen Marlena): â€œHe-Man. My son Prince Adam has rescued me from Skelator. His minions have signed a surrender.â€ He-Man feels Skelatorâ€™s troops from somewhere. He-Man aims the blaster in her face. He-Man notices that it is Evil-Lyn. He-Man: â€œAlright Evil-Lyn. I guessed that it was you. You did this fooling almost 20 years ago to get to the cosmic key. Whereâ€™s Skelator?â€ Evil-Lyn turns back into herself with the Queen Marlena disguise now off. Evil-Lyn: â€œSkelator is at Castle Gray Skull. You wonâ€™t live to bring him down.â€ Teela comes up to and aims her blaster at Evil-Lyn. Teela: â€œAlright Evil-Lyn. After 2 decades give yourself up.â€ Evil-Lyn: â€œNever Teela. I have your parents at Castle Grey Skull. Hordack. Get He-Man.â€ Evil-Lyn sends in Hordack to fight off He-Man. Evil-Lyn makes a monster from the volcano lava. Hordack draws his sword. He-Man: â€œYou Teela will deal with the volcano monster while I deal with Hordack.â€ He-Man gets into a sword fight with Hordack while Teela deals with the Volcano monster. Evil-Lyn runs off. The monster is attacking Battle Cat, Ram Man and Teela. Hordack: â€œAfter 2 decades He-Man you will die.â€ He-Man: â€œI have thrown Skelator into the pit of Castle Gray Skull almost 20 years ago and thought that I killed him.â€ Hordack: â€œI have waited a decade and a half to kill you.â€ He-Man slashes his sword at Hordack. 

At Snake Mountain. There is Evil-Lyn going to see Kobra Kahn. They run into each other. There is the snake men along with King Hiss. Evil-Lyn is having Kobra Kahn ready his men at Snake Mountain. Evil-Lyn: â€œHe-Man knew that it was me. If he comes here ready the snake men.â€ Kobra Kahn: â€œYes Evil-Lyn. King Hiss ready the snake men.â€ Evil-Lyn departs for back to Castle Gray Skull. 

Back to the Volcano mountain. Teela is shooting the volcano monster with her blaster. He-Man and Hordack are moving around in the sword fight. He-Man makes the move to cut Hordack in half. Hordack blocks the move with his sword. Hordack: â€œHelp me.â€ The volcano monster goes to after He-Man. He-Man cuts the Volcano monster down. He-Man lures Hordack into the Volcanoâ€™s edge. Hordack: â€œYou have defeated Evil-Lynâ€™s monster but you wonâ€™t defeat me.â€ He-Man with his sword strikes Hordack. Hordack falls into the Volcano pit. Hordack melts to his death. He-Man regroups with his team. There is Snake Mountain to get to. He-Man: â€œWe need Kobra Kahn and King Hiss with the Snake Men captured. Gwildor has Icer. Gwildor will be here for us.â€ They leave the Volcano mountain. 

Scene 10

At Castle Gray Skull. There is Evil-Lyn returning to Skelator. Skelator has Evil-Lyn send out a holographic message. Skelator: â€œEvil-Lyn. Activate the holographic messenger.â€ Evil-Lyn activates the monitoring. Skelator sends out a message to He-Man. 

Somewhere near Snake mountain. There is He-Man and company. There is a holographic image of Skelator. Skelator (VO): â€œPeople of Eternia and He-Man. I have the king and queen the parents of Prince Adam with Man at Arms and The Sorceress. They will be my slaves as I rule Eternia forever. Stratos and Man E Faces are both dead.â€ He-Man and company go onto Snake Mountain. 

At Snake Mountain. There is Kobra Kahn and the snake men. He-Man shows up with Teela, Battle Cat and Ram Man. King Hiss: â€œLetâ€™s take them all down now.â€ The Snake Men attack He-Man and Company. Battle Cat takes down some Snake Men. Some others draw sword. Teela and He-Man draw their swords. He-Man: â€œRam Man. You deal with the un armed Snake Men.â€ Some others come up to He-Man and Company and take Battle Cat and Ram Man with their bare hands. Ram Man rams into a few Snake Men and Tung Lasher. He-Man and Teela cut down some other snake men. Ram Man rams into a few other Snake Men along with General Rattlor. He-Man goes over to Kobra Kahn. Kobra Kahn pulls out his sword. Kobra Kahn: â€œI have waited a long time for this.â€ They get into a 5 minute sword fight as Teela, Battle Cat and Ram Man are fighting the Snake Men hand to hand with He-Man and Kobra Kahn clashing their sword into each otherâ€™s. Teela defeats the rest of the Snake Men. Kobra Kahn throws down his sword. Kobra Kahn: â€œI give up.â€ Kobra Kahn is taken prisoner. King Hiss is captured by Teela with her blaster somewhere on Snake Mountain. Teela: â€œDonâ€™t move. I have you now King Hiss.â€ Gwildor shows up and helps with the captured men. Gwildor also has Icer prisoner. Gwildor: â€œI have Icer with me. Now I have the snake men with Kobra Kahn and King Hiss.â€ He-Man: â€œGwildor. I will need you to free the captives.â€ Gwildor: â€œSome of the soldiers have been frozen by Icer.â€ Icer: â€œYou could easily defrost your soldiers if you defeat Skelator He-Man.â€ Gwildor comes up with the group. They depart for Castle Gray Skull. He-Man: â€œOff to Castle Grey Skull we go.â€ 

Scene 11

Outside somewhere at Castle Gray Skull. There is Whiplash with the last of Skelatorâ€™s troops. He-Man shows up with Teela, Gwildor, Ram Man and Battle Cat. Battle Cat jumps onto some of Skelatorâ€™s troops. Ram Man secretly rams into some other troops. Whiplash: â€œOpen fire.â€ Others open fire. He-Man with Teela shoot them with their blasters. They kill the rest of them. Whiplash comes to the heroes. He introduces He-Man to Faker. Whiplash: â€œThereâ€™s your replacement He-Man. You will face him. I will face you Woman at Arms.â€ Faker pulls out his sword. He-Man gets into a sword fight with Faker. Faker: â€œYou will die He-Man and I will replace you.â€ Whiplash pulls out his sword. Teela pulls out her sword next. Itâ€™s a 5 minute He-Man and Teela vs. Faker and Whiplash sword fight with them clashing their swords into each otherâ€™s. He-Man cuts his robotic replicant in half. Teela cuts down Whiplash. He-Man and company make their way into Castle Grey Skull. Teela: â€œNow we will get Skelator. He better not kill my father.â€ He-Man: â€œSkelator will be cut up into pieces if he kills my parents.â€ 

Scene 12

In the heart of Castle Gray Skull. There is Skelator with Evil-Lyn, Karg and Beast Man. He-Man and company show up. Gwildor comes in with Kobra Kahn, King Hiss with all of his surviving snake men and Icer as prisoners. Gwildor: â€œThese men gave you up Skelator. I am freeing your prisoners.â€ Skelator: â€œThey are back in my grasp when you are all dead.â€ Gwildor goes over to free Sorceress with Lubic, Duncan the Man At Arms and rebel soldiers. Beast Man runs up to Ram Man. Beast Man: â€œYou will all die.â€ Karg goes out and attacks. Karg: â€œYou will die Ram Man.â€ Battle Cat jumps on Karg. Battle Cat: â€œLeave him alone.â€ Teela comes up to Evil-Lyn. Evil-Lyn: â€œI want to face you Teela Woman At Arms.â€ Teela: â€œBring it on Evil-Lyn.â€ He-Man draws his sword. Skelator takes out his staff. Teela and Evil draw battle staffs. Teela fights Evil-Lyn in a staff fight. Ram Man rams into Beast Man. Skelatorâ€™s staff and He-Manâ€™s sword clash into each other. This fight between He-Man with Teela, Battle Cat and Ram Man vs. Skeletor with Evil-Lyn, Karg and Beast Man fight lasts 12 minutes. He-Man somewhere cuts Skelator. Skelator: â€œYou have only flesh wounded me He-Man.â€ In the Teela, Battle Cat and Ram Man vs. Evil-Lyn, Karg and Beast Man fight they are beating each other up. Teela with her staff strikes Evil-Lyn. He-Man makes the move to slice Skelator. Skelator strikes at He-Man with his staff. He-Man: â€œI am more powerful than ever. You will pay for killing Stratos and Man E Faces.â€ Skelator: â€œYou will join them.â€ He-Man blocks the blow by Skelator. During that battle Gwildor frees Queen Marlena, The Sorceress, Lubic, King Randor and the captured soldiers. He-Man cuts Skelator in the chest. He-Man swings his sword at Skelator. Skelator tries to with his staff stab He-Man. Skelator: â€œNow He-Man. You will die.â€ He-Man cuts down Skelator. Skelator falls to the floor dying. He-Man then turns to this 3 on 3 battle. Teela and Evil-Lyn stop fighting each other. He-Man now aims his sword at Evil-Lyn, Karg and Beast Man. He-Man: â€œYou 3 will now give up.â€ Evil throws down her staff. Skelator dies. Skelator is vaporizing. The essence of Skelator goes into the light. The frozen soldiers defrost. Man at Arms with He-Manâ€™s soldiers aims their blasters at Evil-Lyn, Karg and Beast Man and then take them prisoner. All thatâ€™s left are Skelatorâ€™s clothes. Itâ€™s a victory. Evil-Lyn turns back into Evelyn Powers. Beast Man turns back into Biff Beastman. Karg goes back to normal. This is all from The Sorceress that those 3 go back to normal. 

Scene 13

A few days later at Castle Gray Skull at nigh ttime. There is King Randor with Queen Marlena by his side at his throne. There is Lubic there with Sorceress and Man At Arms Duncan. They have their prisoners. Prince Adam is present. There is Evelyn Powers (Evil-Lyn), Karg, Biff Beastman (Beast Man), Icer and King Hiss with the surviving snake men (along with Kobra Kahn, General Rattlor and Tung Lasher), Dr. TE Scope (Triclops) with 2 artifical eyes where his eyes were and the lab techs who built faker to sign a surrender. Prince Adam is there too. There is also Teela, Ram Man and Battle Cat. King Randor: â€œNow Eternia is free and peaceful. You all who served Skelator for 2 decades have signed a surrender. You will all give up your evil ways after we put in your prison. You will serve time there with others who She Ra put in there like Pig Boy. Thereâ€™s another woman in there too Evil-Lyn. You 2 will be cellmates. â€ Prince Adam: â€œYour powers are now gone. I will one day rule Eternia.â€ There is freedom and peace in Eternia. 

Narrator: â€œPrince Adam who was He-Man lives well to be 110 years old and then dies of old age. Prince Adam in the next few decades rules Eternia. Skelator is gone for good. Teela and others teamed with He-Man die of old age in many years from now. For the rest of eternity Eternia is free and peaceful.â€ 

Outside is He-Man standing outside Castle Gray Skull raising his sword. He-Man: â€œI have the power!â€ 

Scene 14 end credits

End

*Masters of The Universe 3: The Beginning*

Casting Suggestions

Eric Von Detten (Top Dog, The Princess Diaries) as Prince Adam/He-Man

Rupert Everett (Inspector Gadget, Dunston Checks In) as Lord Keldor/Skelator

Bridget Moynahan (The Sum of All Fears, The Recruit, I Robot) as Evil-Lyn

Kim Basinger (Batman, Never Say Never Again, Bless The Child) as Sorceress

John Malkovich (Con Air, Empire of The Sun, The Knock Around Guys) as Duncan Man At Arms

Eliza Dushku (TVâ€™s Buffy The Vampire Slayer, True Lies, Soul Survivors) as Teela

Lou Ferrigno (TVâ€™s The Incredible Hulk) as Beast Man

Very Troyer (Austin Powers The Spy Who *****ed Me, Austin Powers in Goldmember) as Oroko

Paul Walker (The Fast and The Furious movies, Time Line) as Buzz Off

Ellen Barkin (The Fan) as Queen Marlena

Kurt Russell (Dark Blue, Escape From LA & NY, Tombstone) as King Randor

Jason Issacs (The Tuxedo, Soldier) as Triclops

Everyone else like Evilseed, Clawful, Sy-Clone, Roboto, Icer, Merman with many others on the good side or bad side should be played by unknown actors.

Plot Summary: Prequel to Masters of The Universe starring Dolph Lundgren and Frank Langella. This is the beginning of Skelator. Prince Adam becomes He-Man. King Randor banishes Lord Keledor to somewhere on Eternia. Lord Keledorâ€™s minions are Beast Man, Triclops, Evil Seed, Merman, Two-Bad, Claw Ful, Blade, Azrog and Evil-Lyn who all serve Skelator. Itâ€™s years later that Prince Adam becomes He-Man and leads a resistance force in a freedom fight. Itâ€™s the beginning of the war. Joining He-Man are Duncan Man At Arms, Teela, Buzz Off, Sy-Clone, Fisto, Oroko and Zodak. A woman named Evelyn joins with Skelator and becomes Evil-Lyn. He-Man and company learns about their enemies. This is the beginning of the Eternian war. 
Beginning 

Scene 1

Introduction (with sorceress standing outside Castle Gray Skull) and opening credits

Scene 2

At Castle Grey Skull outside in the night time on Eternia. There is Lord Keledor with his minions. Lord Keldor: â€œWe should take over Eternia. Letâ€™s go to King Randor. He will bow at my feet.â€ They are going to see King Randor. They enter the castle. 

In the heart of the castle there is King Randor at his throne. The Sorceress is there too. Duncan as Man At Arms is there too. Lord Keledor and his minions show up. King Randor sees Lord Keledor and his minions. King Radnor: â€œLord Keldor. I know your scheme. You want to take over Eternia. Duncan the man at arms will stop you.â€ Duncan draws his sword. Duncan: â€œYou will all face me. I can take you all on by myself.â€ Duncan gets into a sword fight with Keledorâ€™s troops. Lord Keledor gets into battle too. He takes on King Randor. Lord Keldor: â€œI will now bring you down Duncan.â€ There are swords clashing. King Randor makes the move to cut down Lord Keldor. Lord Keldor blocks the Kingâ€™s sword with his own. King Randor brings out his shield. Lord Keldor shoots his acid at King Randor. King Randor blocks the acid with his shield. It hits Lord Keldor in the face. Lord Keldor: â€œNo. You will pay for what ever you had done with my face.â€ The fighting between Duncan and Lord Keldorâ€™s minions stops. King Randor: â€œYou Lord Keldor get out of here with your minions. If you all ever come back I will have you arrested.â€ Lord Keldor and his minions leave. 
Scene 3

Title Card: Years Later

At Castle Gray Skull in the day time. There is King Randor. Also there is Queen Marlena the mother of Prince Adam. Prince Adam is there too. There is also Man At Arms Duncan. There is also The Sorceress. Also with them is Teela daughter of The Sorceress and Man at Arms. They are in training. Duncan is working with Teela his daughter and Prince Adam the son of Queen Marlena. Duncan: â€œI have trained you Adam prince of Eternia and Teela my daughter in the firing with blasters. You Prince Adam will have some sword training from me.â€ Queen Marlena: â€œYou get to my son defend Castle Gray Skull.â€ Prince Adam: â€œYes.â€ Sorceress: â€œI am Teelaâ€™s mother Prince Adam. I become the new sorceress when you were born.â€ King Randor: â€œThere is a new evil in Eternia. This man calls himself Skelator. You could vanquish him my prince.â€ 


At Volcano mountain. There is Skelator with people wanting to join him. Skelator: â€œYou people have joined me in my evil quest for ruling Eternia. Come here and state your names. I am lord Skelator.â€ There is Beast Man. Beast Man: â€œI am Beast Man.â€ The next is Blade. Blade: â€œI am Blade.â€ There is Merman. Merman: â€œI am Merman.â€ There is Claw Ful. Claw Ful: â€œI am Claw Ful.â€ There is Two Bad. Two Bad: â€œWe are Two Bad.â€ There is Tri Clops. Tri Clops: â€œI am Tri Clops.â€ There is Azrog. Azrog: â€œI am Azrog.â€ There is Evil Seed. Evilseed: â€œI am Evilseed.â€ There is Evil-Lyn. Evil-Lyn is second in command to Skelator. Evil-Lyn: â€œI am Evil-Lyn. I have become a warrior goddess. I am in charge of you. I am Skelatorâ€™s second in command.â€ Skelator: â€œWe will get Queen Marlena and King Randor to step down. They will resign as I will rule Eternia.â€ 
Scene 4

Outside of Castle Gray Skull. There is Duncan training in sword play with Prince Adam. They are clashing their swords into each otherâ€™s. Prince Adam knocks Duncan to the ground. Duncan: â€œYou have done well Prince Adam.â€ Prince Adam has the sword aimed at Duncan. Prince Adam: â€œI will now combat the forces of evil on Eternia.â€ 

Scene 5

At the palace of the queen and king at night time there is Adam who comes home to his parents. The queen and king are there. Also there is Orko a midget. There is also Buzz Off. Duncan comes to the place. Duncan: â€œYour son Adam is now a prince and a master swordsman.â€ King Randor: â€œBuzz Off here will join you.â€ 

Scene 6

At the Volcano mountain. There is Skelator with Evil-Lyn. There are many troops in black clothing that are creations of Skelatorâ€™s. There are Skelator troops and Air Centurions. Skelator is readying them. Skelator: â€œEvil-Lyn. Those are your commandos. These people here with flying pods are your Air Centurions.â€ They go outside. There Zodak out there. Zodak gets his sword drawn. Skelator draws his sword. Zodak: â€œI am Zodak an Eternian warrior. I will stop you now Skelator.â€ Skelator: â€œYou will die.â€ Zodak gets into a fight with Skelator. Their swords clash into each otherâ€™s. Skelator cuts down Zodak. Zodak dies. Skelator: â€œEvil-Lyn. Help me grab Zodakâ€™s body.â€ Evil-Lyn: â€œSure thing Skelator.â€ Evil-Lyn grabs his body helping Skelator carry it. She throws it into the volcano. Skelator: â€œWe must defeat Duncan the Man at Arms next.â€ 


In Flash Back on Eternia. Evelyn Powers goes with Biff Beastman and Dr. TE Scope on Infinita. There is Skelator on Infinita. Dr. Scope, Evelyn Powers and Biff Beastman meet up with Skelator. Dr. Scope is wearing a blind fold with because he has his eyes missing. Skelator: â€œI know who you 3 are. You Evelyn Powers had the envy of someone else being the pilot for you mission. You Biff Beastman and Dr. Scope had some experiment going on. You 3 could join me.â€ Evelyn Powers: â€œYes. I will get my revenge.â€ The evil powers strike the 3 people. Their experiment transforms them. Dr. Scope becomes Tri Clops. Evelyn Powers is now known as Evil-Lyn. Evil-Lyn: â€œNow I am a warrior goddess. It will be retaliation. I am now Evil-Lyn.â€ Biff Beastman is now known as Beast Man. Beast Man: â€œYou can call me Beastman.â€ Dr. Scope is now known as Triclops. Tri Clops: â€œI now have 3 eyes. You can call me Tri Clops.â€ Evil-Lyn shoots special powers out of her hands. Evil-Lyn: â€œIt worked.â€ Skelator: â€œYou Evil-Lyn, Beastman and Tri Clops have now joined my cause.â€ They go somewhere with Skelator. 

Scene 7

Back to now. At Castle Gray Skull outside in the day time. There is Prince Adam with Duncan the Man at Arms and his daughter Teela. Claw Ful shows up. Duncan: â€œThereâ€™s Claw Ful. Iâ€™ll deal with him. If I get killed then you my daughter Teela will escort the prince into the castle to the Gray Skull sword.â€ Teela: â€œYes father.â€ Duncan draws his sword. Claw Ful: â€œI will kill you now Man at Arms.â€ Duncan: â€œBring it on Claw Ful.â€ Claw Ful attacks Duncan. Duncan with his sword strikes back. Claw Ful with his claw blocks the sword blow. Duncan with his sword stabs Claw Ful and he falls dead. Duncan: â€œLetâ€™s go.â€ They all head into Castle Gray Skull. 

Scene 8

Inside Castle Gray Skull. Duncan is escorting Teela and Prince Adam into Castle Gray Skull. The sorceress as in the castle somewhere. Duncan takes Prince Adam to the Gray Skull sword. Prince Adam takes the Gray Skull sword. It is zapped with some magic lightning. Duncan: â€œYou will be known as He-Man. It is your destiny. You say â€˜by the power of Gray Skullâ€™ and then hold up the sword and yell out â€˜I have the powerâ€™. You will then transform into He-Man. You are strong.â€ Adam takes the sword. Prince Adam: â€œBy the power of Gray Skullâ€¦â€ Adam now lifts the sword into the air. He-Man: â€œI have the power!â€ Adam transforms into a strong person now known as He-Man. He-Man is also given his blaster by Man At Arms. Fisto, Buzz Off, Sy-Clone and Orko all show up. Duncan: â€œThe other 2 men with Buzz Off who are teaming with you are Fisto and Sy-Clone. Letâ€™s go now.â€ They leave with He-Man, Teela and Man at Arms. 

Scene 9

Outside Castle Gray Skull. There is He-Man and company. Mer Man shows up with his team. Sy-Clone: â€œItâ€™s Merman.â€ Fisto: â€œHe is another enemy of ourâ€™s.â€ Orko: â€œHe-Man. We need to learn the rest of our enemies. He comes from under the sea.â€ He-Manâ€™s team gets into battle. Teela, Man At Arms, Sy-Clone, Fisto, Buzz Off and He-Man all draw their blasters. They and Mer Manâ€™s under water people start shooting at each other. Mer Man pulls out his blaster. Merman: â€œWho ever you are. I am going to kill you.â€ He-Man: â€œI am He-Man.â€ Some Mer Man thugs are being killed in battle. He-Man gets into a gun fight with Mer Man. Some more of Mer Manâ€™s thugs are being killed in battle. He-Man kills Mer Man in battle. 
Scene 10

Now comes Two Bad. Two Bad draws both swords. Two Bad: â€œYou must be He-Man.â€ He-Man puts away his blaster. He-Man: â€œThat I am.â€ He pulls out his sword. He-Man gets into a sword fight with Two Bad. He-Man strikes at Two Bad. Two Bad blocks the sword blow with both swords. He-Manâ€™s allies are finishing off with Skelatorâ€™s troops. The rest of them are shot down by Duncan Man at Arms. Teela: â€œThatâ€™s the rest of them.â€ He-Man is finishing off with Two Bad. He-Man decapitates Two Bad. The 2 headed villain dies. He-Man and company get together and leave Castle Gray Skull. Duncan: â€œI have heard from the sorceress about this Skelator. You and my daughter will learn your enemies from the sorceress and get pictures of what they look like.â€ 

Scene 11 

At Skelatorâ€™s palace on Volcano mountain. There is Skelator at a lab with Evil-Lyn. Skelatorâ€™s team is creating more troops. Azrog comes to Skelator. He gives him the news of this He-Man. Azrog: â€œLord Skelator. There is a new person against us. He is strong. I heard that he goes by the name He-Man. He killed Merman and Two Bad.â€ Skelator goes to contact Evilseed. Skelator: â€œI will warn Evilseed of this He-Man. Evil-Lyn activate the communicator.â€ Evil-Lyn activates the thing of communication. 

In a jungle on Eternia. There is Evilseed with his plant men. There is Count Marzo in the jungle. Evilseed: â€œNow I have you.â€ Count Marzo: â€œIâ€™ll go under Skelatorâ€™s orders to confront Queen Marlena and King Randor.â€ Moss Man is taken captive by Evilseedâ€™s plants. Moss Man: â€œYou wonâ€™t get away with this Evilseed. Duncan the man at arms will stop you.â€ Skelatorâ€™s communicator activates. Skelator gets in communication with Evilseed. Skelator (VO): â€œEvilseed. There is a new enemy around here. He could join us. His name is He-Man. He could destroy us. If he comes here capture him with your plants.â€ Evilseed: â€œYes Lord Skelator.â€ They hang up. 

Scene 12

He-Man and company are going around Eternia on flying bikes. They encounter Air Centurions. Teela: â€œWho are those people?â€ Duncan: â€œI donâ€™t know. They could be friend or foe.â€ Air Centurions open fire. He-Man: â€œI guess they are our enemies.â€ Buzz Off pulls out his blaster. Buzz Off: â€œIâ€™ll save you.â€ Buzz Off fires on them. Buzz of kills some Air Centurions. He-Man pulls out his blaster. He-Man shoots some Air Centurions himself. Air Centurions shoot down He-Manâ€™s bike. It is crashing into an Eternian jungle. 
Scene 13

In a jungle on Eternia. He-Man is somewhere in the jungle. He-Man pulls out his sword. The others who are joining He-Man show up from their bikes. There is Teela, Orko, Buzz Off, Sy-Clone, Fisto, and Duncan Man at Arms who show up. They all draw their blasters. Orko doesnâ€™t have a blaster. There are plant thugs who come up and attack. Duncan: â€œThis is Evilseedâ€™s place.â€ Man at Arms and He-Man shoot and Teela all have blasters drawn. They shoot those plant thugs who attack. Sy-Clone blasts some other plant thugs. He-Man runs into Evilseed. Evilseed draws his sword. Evilseed: â€œI assume that you are He-Man.â€ He-Man: â€œI am He-Man. I am a new warrior to stop the forces of evil.â€ Evilseed takes He-Manâ€™s allies captive with his vines. Evilseed: â€œI have your friends captured by my vines.â€ Teela: â€œHe-Man. Save us.â€ He-Man pulls out his sword. Evilseed and He-Man get into a sword fight. He-Man and Evilseed clash their swords into each otherâ€™s. He-Man cuts Evilseed in half. He-Man goes over to his captured allies. He-Man cuts the vines with his sword. He-Man frees everyone. He-Man even frees Moss Man. Moss Man: â€œThank you for saving us. That was Evilseed here.â€ Duncan: â€œHe-Man this is Moss Man. Moss Man this is He-Man.We have got to leave here now.â€ He-Man and company leave the jungle. 

Scene 14

Later on at the home palace of Queen Marlena and King Randor at night time. The queen and king are sitting on their thrones. Prince Adam shows up with Duncan Man at Arms, Teela, Orko, Fisto, Sy-Clone and Buzz Off. Prince Adam goes over to his parents. They meet up. King Randor: â€œDuncan. Count Marzo is back.â€ Duncan: â€œWe have a new warrior on my team. His name is He-Man.â€ Queen Marlena: â€œHe must be the strong man who defeated Evilseed in the jungle.â€ Duncan: â€œHe is.â€ 

At the palace of Skelator at night time. There is Skelator with Evil-Lyn there. Also there is Count Marzo. Skelator is briefing Count Marzo on this He-Man. Skelator: â€œCount Marzo. There is an enemy named He-Man. You can go and kill him. I will need you to get the queen and king to resign and I will rule Eternia.â€ Count Marzo: â€œYes Lord Skelator.â€ Skelator sends Count Marzo after the parents of Prince Adam. He leaves with various villains. 

Back to the palace of Prince Adamâ€™s parents outside. Count Marzo with his thugs shows up. Count Marzo: â€œYou will back me up. I will dethrone the queen and king.â€ They go into the palace. Somewhere inside the palace Prince Adam sees something wrong. Prince Adam: â€œMom. Dad. There is something wrong here in this palace. We have intruders. I Adam prince of Eternia should be the one to summon He-Man.â€ Prince Adam disappears into somewhere. 

Outside somewhere at the palace. There is Prince Adam with the Gray Skull sword. Prince Adam pulls out the sword. Prince Adam: â€œBy the power of Gray Skullâ€¦â€ 
Prince Adam raises the sword into the air. The sword is lighted. Prince Adam transforms into He-Man. He-Man: â€œI have the power!â€ He-Man goes after Count Marzo and his thugs.

Scene 15 

Somewhere else at the palace. The King and Queen are confronted by Count Marzo. Count Marzo: â€œYou will both have to give up as queen and king of Eternia or die.â€ Queen Marlena: â€œNever. He-Man will stop you.â€ Count Marzo threatens them with his magic powers. Count Marzo: â€œThen this thing should happen to you.â€ He-Man shows up. Count Marzoâ€™s thugs show up too. Teela, Duncan, Buzz Off, Sy-Clone and Fisto all draw their blasters. Orko: â€œItâ€™s Count Marzo He-Man.â€ Count Marzoâ€™s thugs draw their guns as well. He-Manâ€™s allies get into a gun fight with Count Marzoâ€™s thugs. They shoot a few of them. He-Man gets over to Count Marzo with his sword drawn. He-Man: â€œYou must be Count Marzo. I am He-Man the strongest fighter of Eternia.â€ Count Marzo draws his sword. Count Marzo: â€œI am Count Marzo.â€ He-Man gets into a sword fight with Count Marzo. They clash their swords into each otherâ€™s. Count Marzo swings his sword at He-Man. He-Man blocks the blow with his sword. The sword fighting is going. Teela and Duncan shoot the rest of the Count Marzo thugs. The sword fighting between Count Marzo and He-Man is going on. He-Man: â€œI will deal with Count Marzo.â€ Duncan: â€œGot you covered He-Man.â€ Count Marzo is running off. He-Man is running after him. 

Outside of the palace somewhere there is He-Man in pursuit of Count Marzo. The swords bang again. Count Marzo: â€œI will kill you He-Man.â€ He-Man cuts down Count Marzo in the battle. Count Marzo drops dead. With his magic powers he vanishes into thin air. Everyone else teamed with He-Man regroups with him. He-Man: â€œI killed Count Marzo.â€ They leave the place. 

Later at Skelatorâ€™s palace. Skelator is there again. Evil-Lyn goes over to him. She gives Skelator a report. Skelator: â€œGive me the report Evil-Lyn.â€ Evil-Lyn: â€œI have heard that He-Man defeated Count Marzo. The queen and king refuse to step down.â€ Skelator: â€œThen we must go to the palace and deal with them ourselves.â€ There are troops there who show up. 

Scene 16

At Castle Gray Skull the next day. There is Sorceress at the castle. There is also He-Man with Duncan, Teela, Orko, Buzz Off, Sy-Clone and Fisto. There are many people with them who are soldiers of Eternia. There is King Randor with his wife Queen Marlena. They have a holo projector. Sorceress: â€œHe-Man. I am psychic. I know the names of the enemies that you will see in the pictures.â€ They are showing pictures. The first on this projector is Skelator. Sorceress: â€œThis here with the skeleton face is Skelator. He is an evil tyrant. His real name is Lord Keldor. King Randor Banished him from here.â€ The Sorceress is giving out names. The next picture shows up. It is Evil-Lyn second in command to Skelator. Sorceress:â€œThis woman here is Evil-Lyn. She is second in command to Skelator. She was a pilot who joined him. Her real name is Evelyn Powers.â€ The 3rd picture appears. It is Beast Man. Sorceress: â€œThis man here is Beast Man. He was a science person named Biff Beastman.â€ They go on with enemies still alive. 

Later on outside of Castle Gray Skull in the day time. There is Azrog. He pulls out his sword. He-Man comes outside. He-Man pulls out his sword as well. He-Man: â€œI know that you are Azrog.â€ Azrog: â€œI assume that you are He-Man.â€ He-Man gets into a sword fight with Azrog. They go all around Castle Gray Skull on the exterior. The sword fight lasts 5 minutes. He-Man at the near entrance of Castle Gray Skull is finishing off with Azrog. Azrog: â€œDie He-Man!â€ As Azrog is dashing with his sword at He-Man he is cut down by He-Man. Azrog drops dead. 

Scene 17

At the Palace of Prince Adamâ€™s parents outside later on in the day time. There is Skelator. Accompanying Skelator are Evil-Lyn, Beast Man and Tri Clops. Behind their backs are Skelatorâ€™s troops. They all enter the palace. Somewhere at the palace there are soldiers. They aim their guns at Skelator, Evil-Lyn, Beast Man and Triclops. Etenria Soldier #1: â€œDonâ€™t move you intruders.â€ Skelatorâ€™s troops open fire on them killing one soldier. Others open fire and get into a gun fight with them. Skelator: â€œGet them!â€ They are being killed. Some of Skelatorâ€™s troops are shot down. Skelator goes over to the King and Queen. Skelator confronts them. Skelator: â€œYou 2 step down.â€ King Randor: â€œNo. We will never answer to an evil person like you.â€ Queen Marlena: â€œWe are not giving up our positions just for an evil person like you.â€ He shoots projectiles at them as a warning shot. Skelator: â€œThen you will die.â€ His toadie Evil-Lyn shows up. The rest of the Eternian soldiers are being brought to the queen and king captured. Evil-Lyn: â€œWe got the rest of the soldiers here.â€ Skelator: â€œExcellent.â€ They give up. Skelator and company leaves the palace. They head to Castle Gray Skull. 

Later on at the palace of the queen and king. Prince Adam shows up. Prince Adam finds something wrong with his home. He goes over to his parents. Prince Adam: â€œMom. Dad. What happened?â€ Queen Marlena: â€œSkelator has invaded us. He threatened to kill us if we donâ€™t step down as king and queen of Eternia.â€ King Randor: â€œWe have given up our positions. Skelator will soon have Eternia.â€ Prince Adam: â€œThen He-Man and I will form a resistance against him and vanquish Skelator.â€ Prince Adam leaves. 

Later on in the day somewhere in Eternia. There is Prince Adam. He pulls out his sword. Prince Adam: â€œBy the power of Gray Skullâ€¦â€ Prince Adam raises his sword. It lights him up and transforms him into He-Man. He-Man: â€œI have the power!â€ He-Man then meets up with Duncan, Teela, Orko, Buzz Off, Sy-Clone and Fisto. He-Man: â€œTeela and Duncan with me will search Rock Mountain for Skelator. Queen Marlena and King Randor had to give themselves up for Skelator. You Buzz Off, Sy-Clone, Fisto and Orko will search Castle Gray Skull for them.â€ They split up. He-Man somewhere looks for Skelator at Rock Mountain. 

Scene 18

At Castle Gray Skull outside. There is Skelator accompanied by Evil-Lyn, Beast Man and Tri Clops. There is Blade there too. Skelator sends Blade after He-Man and company with a platoon of Skelatorâ€™s troops. Skelator: â€œYou Blade with my troops will go after He-Man and company.â€ Blade leaves with those troops. Blade: â€œAl right. Letâ€™s get He-Man.â€ Orko, Buzz Off, Fisto and Sy-Clone appear. Orko takes on Evil-Lyn in a magic powers fight. Buzz Off draws his battle ax. Buzz Off: â€œNow I will bring you down Skelator.â€ He takes on the leader Skelator himself. Skelator: â€œBring it on you giant bee.â€ Fisto: â€œIâ€™ll take the guy with Tri Clops.â€ Fisto gets into a sword fight with Tri Clops. Sy-Clone takes on Beast Man. Sy-Clone: â€œIâ€™ll take Beast Man.â€ Beast Man and Sy-Clone fight each other in a blaster fight. Sy-Clone shoots his powers at Beast Man. He misses. Beast Man shoots Sy-Clone and he dies. Now itâ€™s Fisto and Tri Clops clashing their swords into each otherâ€™s. Fisto makes the move to cut down Tri Clops. Tri Clops slices Fisto with his sword. Skeletor: â€œFinish him off Triclops.â€ Triclops shoots a laser out of his red eye on Fisto to finish him off. Fisto dies. Skelator slashes his sword at Buzz Off. Skelator: â€œYou will join those 2 here.â€ Buzz Off blocks the blow with his battle ax. Evil-Lyn shoots projectiles at Orko. Evil-Lyn: â€œYou wonâ€™t stop me Orko. I am now a Goddess.â€ Orko fights back with his magic powers on Evil-Lyn. Orko: â€œYou will give up now Evil-Lyn. I know who you are.â€ They are shooting projectiles at each other. 

Over to Rock Mountain. There is Blade who shows up. There is He-Man with Duncan and his daughter Teela. He-Man: â€œThereâ€™s Blade. Heâ€™s here.â€ The soldiers open fire. Duncan and Teela fire back on them. Itâ€™s a blaster fight. Teela and Duncan kill some soldiers. He-Man: â€œYou 2 deal with them while I deal with Blade here.â€ He-Man gets into a sword fight with Blade. They clash their swords into each otherâ€™s. He-Man cuts out Bladeâ€™s eye during that battle. Blade kicks He-Man knocking him down. Blade: â€œGet him. He cut my eye out.â€ He leaves the troops to deal with him. Blade escapes. He-Man is finishing off with Skelatorâ€™s troops. He-Man with his sword cuts down some troops just as Teela and Duncan shoot the rest of the down. Duncan: â€œI see that he got away.â€ Teela: â€œNext time we will make them surrender.â€ 
Back to Orko and Buzz Off vs. Evil-Lyn and Skelator. Skelator is finishing off with Buzz Off. Buzz Off swings his ax at Skelator. Skelator cuts Buzz Off down with his sword. Skelator slices Buzz Off again. Buzz Off dies. Skelator assists Evil-Lyn in dealing with Orko. Skelator zaps Orko with his finger. Orko vaporizes into the dust. Skelator: â€œNow you die Orko.â€ Blade comes back to Skelator with his eye cut out. Skelator: â€œWhat happened to you Blade?â€ Blade: â€œHe-Man cut my eye out. He will pay for this.â€ Skelator: â€œI donâ€™t want He-Man to die. I want him to join us. I want him to kneel at my feet.â€ 

Scene 19

2 days later at Castle Gray Skull in the day time outside. There is the sorceress standing out there. Sorceress: â€œSkelator has killed Orko. He has killed Buzz Off. 2 of Skelatorâ€™s minions have killed Fisto and Sy-Clone.â€ There is He-Man with Teela and Man At Arms. There are several soldiers gathered together for a resistance against Skelator and his minions. He-Man: â€œI lead the resistance. He will go to war with Skelator and his army. This is the beginning of the war.â€ 

Somewhere else by Castle Gray Skull there is He-Man. He raises his sword. He-Man: â€œI have the power!â€ 

Scene 20 with end credits

End

*Masters of the Universe 4: He-Ro movie*

Plot Summary: Hordak with Skeletor gone plots to rule Eternia. He-Man trains He-Ro his son as a warrior. She-Ra joins the fight for freedom in Eternia. Hordak brings back King Hiss and his Snake Men. Also there is Mer Man, Spikor, Count Marzo and Catra. Trap Jaw, Whiplash, Teaming with He-Ro are Teela the woman at arms, Battlecat, Gwildor and Ram Man. New on Hordakâ€™s team are Scare glow, Ninjor, Webstor, Scorpia, Jistu and Stinkor. New on He-Manâ€™s team are Lizard Man, Rio Blaster and Extendar.

Scene 1 and Opening Credits

Narrator: â€œIt has been over 2 decades ago since He-Manâ€™s first defeat over Skeletor. He-Man has trained his son the new prince of Eternia as He-Ro. The Evil Hordak has returned as many other evil warriors have been brought back by Hordak. Now itâ€™s the battle to be Masters of the Universe.â€ 

Beginning 

Scene 2

On Snake Mountain in Eternia at night time. In the lava. There is Hordak there. Hordak gets up. 

Somewhere else on Snake Mountain. There is Count Marzo there. Hordak goes over to Count Marzo. Hordak: â€œCount Marzo. I heard about it that He-Man defeated you many years ago. Heâ€™s training He-Ro his son as a fighter here. He-Man killed Skeletor. He-Man threw me in the lava. Evil-Lyn, Karg, Beastman and Triclops have abandoned the dark side for good.â€ Count Marzo creates new troops. Count Marzo: â€œI have new troops. He-Man fought me at the family palace to Prince Adamâ€™s family.â€ They leave the place. 

Scene 3

At Castle Grey skull. Inside the heart of the castle the next day. Sorceress is at Castle Grey Skull. There is King Adam present. Also there is Queen Teela. Also there is Prince Darren the adopted son of King Adam. Also present are Ram Man, Crinjor, Gwildor and Rio Blaster. Also there is Princess Adora the sister of King Adam. King Adam: â€œWhen you become He-Ro you hold up your sword. Teela is my wife so sheâ€™s now one of those to know who were are. Only all those in the castle with us know who we are. Letâ€™s raise the swords.â€ Adam and Darren get their swords together. The 2 raise their swords. King Adam: â€œBy the power of Grey skullâ€¦â€ Prince Darren: â€œI am He-Ro, son of He-Manâ€¦â€ Prince Darren and King Adam: â€œWe have the power!â€ Prince Darren transforms into He-Ro. King Adam transforms into He-Man.  He-Man: â€œI defeated Skeletor here twice. The second time I killed him. Hordak is still alive. Hordak will get the death penalty for people that he murdered years ago. He trained Keldor. Keldor has become Skeletor.â€ He-Man and He-Ro go outside of the castle. 

Scene 4

Outside of Castle Grey Skull. There is Count Marzo with his army. He-Man and He-Ro show up. Count Marzo: â€œYou must be He-Ro and trainee.â€ He-Man: â€œCount Marzo. I trapped you in the amulet years ago. I will bring you down for good.â€ Count Marzo: â€œWeâ€™ll kill you all.â€ Count Marzoâ€™s minions pull out swords. He-Man and He-Ro get into a sword fight. He-Man pulls out his blaster too. He-Man shoots at Count Marzoâ€™s minions. Ram Man and Rio Blaster come out. Rio blasts some of Count Marzoâ€™s minions. Ram Man rams into some of Count Marzoâ€™s soldiers. Rio: â€œI have come to help you He-Man.â€ Ram-Man: â€œI found that out that Evil-Lyn, Beastman and Triclops were with your mother coming to here. They are gone for good now.â€ He-Man: â€œHe-Ro. Take on Count Marzo. I fought him at the start of my career.â€ He-Ro gets into a sword fight with Count Marzo. They are banging their swords into each otherâ€™s. Princes Kay-La shows up. She gets into battle with Count Marzoâ€™s soldiers. He-Man: â€œPrincess Kay-La.â€ Kay-La: â€œI have come to help. I am in love with Prince Darren the son of Adam and Teela.â€ Count Marzo raises his amulet. He-Ro deflects is back at him with his sword. Count Marzo gets trapped into his amulet. The fighting stops. He-Ro goes over to Princess Kay-La. He-Ro: â€œI defeated Count Marzo.â€ He-Man: â€œI think that Mer-Man was sent out to kill Mermista. I need you to go there Kayla and He-Ro. My sister is She-Ra princess of power.â€ He-Ro and Kay-La leave on their flying bikes to the Sea of Eternia. 

Scene 5

At Snake Mountain. There is Hordak standing out there with Scorpia, Webstor, Stinkor, Jistu, Whip Lash, Trap Jaw, Scare Glow, Spikor, Catra, Ninjor and Mer-Man. Hordak: â€œMer-Man. Mermista is queen of the Eternian Sea. Go kill her and you can take over. I will take over with the deaths of Queen Teela and King Adam. Weâ€™ll also kill He-Man. Weâ€™ll kill King Randor and Queen Marlena even thought that they are retired. Kill Duncan Man at Arms. Kill prince Darren and weâ€™ll all kill Princess Kay-La.â€ Mer-Man leaves for the sea of Eternia. 

At the Eternia sea. There are Princess Kay-La and He-Ro on their flying bikes. There is Mermista awaiting them. Mermista: â€œI think that Hordak plots to assassinate me. Hordak trained Keldor and maybe he trained Skeletor.â€ Mer-Man shows up next. Mer-Man: â€œI will take over the sea of Eternia. You will be dead He-Ro as will He-Man your father.â€ He-Ro and Merman pull out their swords. He-Ro: â€œI will take on Mer-Man here. My mother defeated him many years ago.â€ Mer-Manâ€™s minions show up. Princess Kay-La fights some of Mer-Manâ€™s thugs. Mermista sends out sea creatures after Mer-Manâ€™s thugs. Mermista: â€œCapture them all. Mer-Man will be tried for war crimes against me.â€ He-Ro and Mer-Man get into a sword fight with each other. They are banging their swords into each otherâ€™s. He-Ro throws a punch onto Mer-Man. An octopus grabs on Mer-Man and his thugs. He-Ro takes Mer-Manâ€™s sword. He-Ro: â€œI have Mer-Manâ€™s sword. Mer-Man here will get the rest of his life in prison.â€ He-Ro leaves for Snake Mountain. 

Scene 6

On Snake Mountain at King Hissâ€™s grounds. There is Hordak present. Also there is King Hiss with his snake soldiers. Also there is General Rattlor, Kobra Kahn, Tung Lasher, Snake Face and SSSqueeze. Hordak: â€œKing Hiss. He-Man defeated you here before years ago.â€ King Hiss: â€œHe-Man will pay for it. He arrested us. Others who were in league with Skeletor have resigned.â€ Hordak: â€œI will go pay a visit to Castle Grey Skull and have the sorceress as my prisoner. Skeletor once took over Castle Grey Skull.â€ Lizard Man is watching out there. 

At Castle Grey Skull inside. There is King Adam with Queen Teela. Also there is Sorceress present. There are Ram-Man, Gwildor and Crinjor. Also there is Princess Adora. Princess Adora: â€œAdam. I am going after Hordak.â€ King Adam: â€œHe killed some warriors years ago. He is to be executed.â€ Princess Adora: â€œI know that Skeletor is dead. I faced Hordak years ago when you were on planet Earth.â€ She leaves the place. 

Outside of Castle Grey Skull. There is Queen Adora. She transforms into She-Ra. He-Ro shows up. Also there is Extendar and Rio Blaster. Lizard Man shows up now. She-Ra: â€œThose 2 here are Lizard Man and Extendar and Rio. They are fighting on our side. Hordak even killed Moss Man in the Eternian jungle.â€ He-Ro: â€œWeâ€™ll take down King Hiss and the snake men.â€ She-Ra: â€œOne of the snake men was a bounty hunter working for Skeletor years ago. Heâ€™s been dead for years. Evil-Lyn told us that Skeletor killed one of the snake men for disappointing him.â€ They get onto flying bikes and head off to Snake Mountain. 

Scene 7

On Snake Mountain. There is King Hiss and his snake army. Hordak: â€œI am taking Trap Jaw and Whiplash with me to Castle Grey Skull and pay a visit to the Sorceress. We will kill He-Man.â€ Hordak leaves with Trap-Jaw and Whiplash for Castle Grey Skull. He-Ro and his aunt She-Ra show up with other members. He-Ro: â€œItâ€™s over King Hiss.â€ King Hiss: â€œGet them all!â€ The Snake Men attack with their weapons. He-Ro and She-Ra with their blasters shoot the Snake Men down. He-Ro gets into battle with Squeeze and Tung Lasher. Extendar makes a sword out of his arms. He clobbers some Snake soldiers with them. Tung Lasher pulls out his long tongue on He-Ro. He-Ro grabs it. He throws Tung Lasher into Sssqueeze. Rio Blaster shoots down some of the Snake Men. Eternian soldiers show up. They fire on the Snake Men. Kobra Khan shoots acid at the heroic warriors. He-Ro blasts Kobra Khan. She-Ra with her sword fights General Rattlor. She-Ra defeats General Rattler. King Hiss transforms into many snakes. She-Ra: â€œKeep on shooting him He-Ro my nephew.â€ He throws bites onto He-Ro. He-Ro blasts King Hiss. He blasts him many times. He-Ro with his sword slices the Snake king into several serpents of himself. The Eternian soldiers capture the Snake Men and King Hiss himself. He-Ro: â€œArrest the snake men. I am going to pay a visit to King Adamâ€™s family.â€ 

Scene 8

Outside of Castle Grey skull. There is Hordak with his troopers. Also there are Trap Jaw and Whiplash. Hordak: â€œHe-Man could show up here. He killed Skeletor here too.â€ They go into Castle Grey Skull. 

In Castle Grey Skull. There is King Adam there at his throne. Also there is Queen Teela. Adam gets up. Ram Man, Gwildor and Cringer go searching the place. King Adam: â€œI think that Hordakâ€™s forces are here. Weâ€™ll stop him.â€ 

Somewhere else in Castle Grey skull. There is Adam with Cringer. Adam pulls out his sword. King Adam raises his sword. King Adam: â€œBy the power of Grey skullâ€¦â€ He transforms into He-Man. He-Man: â€œI have the power!â€ Cringer transforms into Battle Cat.  They go looking for the villains. He-Man: â€œLetâ€™s go get Hordak.â€ 

Outside of Castle Grey Skull. There is Hordak there with 2 of his minions. He-Man shows up. Hordak: â€œItâ€™s He-Man Kill him.â€ He-Man pulls out his sword and blaster. Trap Jaw makes a blaster out of his arms. Trap-Jaw: â€œWe meet again He-Man.â€ He-Man: â€œYou wonâ€™t give up.â€ Trap Jaw shoots at He-Man. He-Man shoots back. They are shooting at each other. Whiplash jumps onto He-Man. Whiplash: â€œI have your back Trap-Jaw.â€ He-Man throws a punch onto Whiplash. Whiplash whips his tail onto He-Man. He-Man grabs his tail. He throws him into Hordak. Hordak: â€œKill him Trap Jaw.â€ Trap Jaw shoots down He-Man on the chest. He-Man falls many stories below the Castle of Grey Skull. Hordak and his 2 minions enter Castle Grey Skull. Hordak: â€œHe-Man should be dead. He fell to his doom. Good work Trap-Jaw.â€ 

Scene 9

Inside Castle Grey Skull on the lower level. There is Ram Man present. Hordak, Trap-Jaw and Hordak all show up. Hordak: â€œRam-Man. You defeated Beastman here.â€ Ram-Man: â€œI will stop you. He-Man defeated you on Snake Mountain.â€ Ram-Man rams into Whiplash. Whiplash with his tail strikes Ram-Man. Hordak holds his magic powers on Ram-Man. Hordak: â€œYou will give up or die. Prince Adam and Queen Teela will give up their parts or they die. I killed He-Man.â€ 

At the heart of Castle Grey skull. There is Queen Teela present. Also there is Sorceress of Castle Grey Skull present. Teela: â€œWhereâ€™s Adam?â€ Sorceress: â€œHe mustâ€™ve went to get He-Man.â€ Trap Jaw goes on the hunt for Prince Adam. Other soldiers fire. Teela shoots back at the robotic black armored soldiers. Hordak: â€œWe killed He-Man.â€ Teela: â€œYou will pay for it. You killed Moss Man.â€ Hordak knocks the blaster out of Teelaâ€™s hand. Trap Jaw has Ram Man prisoner. Hordak reversing the powers of the Sorceress holds Gwildor prisoner. Hordak: â€œYou will all be my prisoners now.â€ 

Outside of Castle Grey Skull at the bottom of the mountain. There is He-Man there. He-Man turns back into King Adam. King Adam enters the castle.

Somewhere else in Castle Grey Skull. There is King Adam present. There is also Trap Jaw. King Adam pulls out his sword. King Adam: â€œWhen I came over to here I saw that you killed He-Man.â€ Trap Jaw: â€œI will kill you if you donâ€™t give up Prince Adam.â€ Trap Jaw makes a sword out of his mechanical arm. They sword fight. In the sword fight King Adam knocks Trap Jaw into the bottom of Grey Skull. Adam heads off to the heart of Grey Skull. 

In the heart of Grey Skull. Adam shows up. King Adam: â€œItâ€™s over Hordak. Youâ€™ll pay for killing He-Man. Youâ€™ll pay for killing Moss Man.â€ Hordak: â€œThere are other warrior rebels that I have killed. Whiplash. Go visit the retired Queen and King. Bring them to me. There is also Man at Arms. Kill him.â€ Whiplash leaves off to the Royal Palace of Eternia. Many of the robotic black armored troopers aim their blasters at King Adam. Hordak: â€œPut that sword down now King Adam. I have you captured.â€ Adam throws down his sword. Hordak: â€œI assume that you defeated Trap Jaw.â€ King Adam: â€œI saw Trap-Jaw kill He-Man.â€ 

Scene 10

At the Royal Palace of Eternia outside. He-Ro shows up. So does She-Ra with Extendar, Rio Blaster and Lizard Man. He-Ro: â€œKing Adamâ€™s parents live there. I heard that Duncan Man at Arms retired.â€ They enter the Royal Palace. 

Somewhere else at the Royal Palace. There is Queen Marlena and King Randor present. Also there is Duncan Man at Arms. Man at Arms: â€œI heard a rumor that He-Man was killed. I trained him in fighting.â€ He-Ro and team shows up. He-Ro: â€œI need your help Duncan. Hordakâ€™s forces are trying to kill you.â€ He-Ro goes out with Man At Arms and the other fighters. 

Outside. There is Whiplash with robotic black armored soldiers. Whiplash: â€œTeela the queen has defeated me at Castle Grey Skull outside. Weâ€™ll kill Man at Arms. He-Man is dead.â€ He-Ro and team comes out. He-Ro: â€œWhiplash.â€ The heroic warriors battle the robotic black armored soldiers. Extendar stretching his arm into a sword strikes a few soldiers. She-Ra shoots down those soldiers. Lizard Man shoots down robotic soldiers. Rio Blaster shoots down robotic soldiers himself. He-Ro takes on Whiplash. Whiplash whips his tail at He-Ro. He-Ro grabs it. He throws Whiplash into some other robotic soldiers. Eternian soldiers show up. He-Ro: â€œArrest Whiplash. Heâ€™s committed crimes against the family of King Adam.â€ Whiplash: â€œYour father is dead He-Ro. We have captured King Adam and Queen Teela. We have captured the sorceress of Castle Grey Skull.â€ They come for Whiplash. He-Ro leaves the place with his team. He-Ro: â€œI will send you troops of mine to Castle Grey Skull.â€ Whiplash: â€œTrap-Jaw killed He-Man and than King Adam in return killed Trap-Jaw.â€ 

Scene 11

Outside of Castle Grey Skull. There are many Eternia soldiers. They go out to the Castle. The black armored robotic soldiers show up. He-Manâ€™s soldiers get into battle with Hordakâ€™s troops. Some of He-Manâ€™s soldiers are shot down. Hordak turns into a missile. He blows up the ground around the resistance fighters. The other soldiers capture them. Hordak: â€œWe have gotten them captured. Take them inside the castle. I will rule Eternia. Weâ€™ll kill Man at Arms and She Ra.â€ Hordak teleports out of the place with his magic. 

Somewhere else on Eternia in the capital city. There is He-Ro with his team. Battle Cat shows up. Battlecat: â€œHe-Ro. Your father survived his fall into the pit of Grey Skull. He has come back as Prince Adam and killed Trap Jaw. Get on my back.â€ He-Ro gets onto Battlecatâ€™s back. 

Scene 12

At Snake Mountain. There are Hordakâ€™s minions present. Also there are the robotic black armor troops. Hordak: â€œCatra, Spikor and Ninjor. I need you to go after He-Ro and his team. Go kill them. I killed He-Man.â€ Catra, Spikor and Ninjor leave the place going after He-Ro and team. 

Somewhere else in Eternia. There is He-Ro riding on Battlecat. The others are on their flying gliders. A portal opens. The heroes all pull out their weapons. Air Centurions show up. She-Ra: â€œAir Centurions. There is also Panthor who was Skeletorâ€™s pet.â€  They fire on the team. He-Ro fires back on the air centurions. She-Ra: â€œItâ€™s Catra. I faced her many years ago.â€ She-Ra with her sword strikes down air centurions. Panthor shows up. Battle Cat gets into battle with Panthor. Rio shoots down Hordakâ€™s soldiers. Lizard Man takes on Spikor. She-Ra takes on Catra. He-Ro takes on Ninjor in sword fight. Extendar makes blades out of his hands. He strikes down some robotic soldiers. Catra turns into a panther thatâ€™s purple. She jumps onto She-Ra. She-Ra uppercuts Catra. She-Ra: â€œYou are finished Catra. You should give up by now.â€ Some other soldiers of Eternia show up. Spikor swings his razor sharp spikes onto Lizard Man. Lizard Man swings his claws at Spikor. Lizard Man: â€œI will rule the good snake people as King Hiss has been taken down.â€ They are fighting each other. Lizard Man with his tail strikes Spikor. He-Ro in the sword fight defeats Ninjor. The Eternian soldiers capture those villains. He-Ro: â€œNow letâ€™s rescue those at Castle Grey Skull.â€ He-Ro and team head off to Castle Grey Skull. 

Scene 13

On Snake Mountain. There is Hordak present. Also there is Scare Glow. There are black armored robotic troopers there too. Hordak: â€œScare Glow. You were Skeletor. He-Man turned you into Scare Glow. Go to Castle Grey Skull and youâ€™ll have it back. I trained you when you were known as Keldor.â€ Scare Glow: â€œHe-Man has defeated me more than once. He turned Evil-Lyn, Karg, Beastman and Triclops against me. Karg came from here. Evil-Lyn, Beastman and Triclops came from Earth.â€ Hordak: â€œSpread fear into the resistance. I was your mentor years ago. King Randor destroyed your original face.â€ Scare Glow leaves for Castle Grey Skull. 

At Castle Grey Skull. There is He-Ro with She-Ra, Extendar, Rio, Lizard Man and Battlecat. He-Ro: â€œLetâ€™s take them by surprise. Weâ€™ll take out the forces of Hordak.â€ They head see Hordakâ€™s troopers. The troopers find the heroes. Rio fires at the troopers. He-Ro and She-Ra pull out their blasters. They shoot down the black armored robotic soldiers. Extendar with his arms strikes down the rest of the evil warriorâ€™s commandos. He-Ro: â€œLetâ€™s rescue everyone.â€ They go to inside Castle Grey Skull. 

Scene 14

In the heart of Castle Grey Skull. There are King Adam, Queen Teela, Ram Man, Gwildor and the Sorceress taken prisoners. He-Ro and his allies show up. He-Ro: â€œI have come to release you all.â€ King Adam: â€œI am strong and I broke my fall. I came back as the king. I defeated Trap-Jaw.â€ He-Ro goes over to the sorceress. Rio, She-Ra and He-Ro shoot the shackles off of everyone. Sorceress: â€œThank you for saving us. Now you will all defeat Hordak.â€ 

Outside of Castle Grey Skull. Scare Glow shows up. He teleports himself into Castle Grey Skull. 

In the heart of the Castle. He-Ro goes over to King Adam. King Adam: â€œHordak was here. I once had 2 people when they were teens teaming up with me when I was He-Man. We have turned off the cosmic key years ago.â€ The Sorceress goes over to everyone else. Scare Glow glows himself in the castle. Scare Glow: â€œI have heard about the death of He-Man.â€ He-Ro: â€œKing Adam here avenged the death of He-Man. I will stop you.â€ He-Ro goes looking for Scare Glow as does everyone else fighting. Scare Glow has King Adamâ€™s sword. He-Ro gets into a sword fight with Scare Glow. Scare Glow knocks He-Ro to the ground. Scare Glow: â€œIâ€™ll face the rest of you. I am the ghost of Skeletor.â€ Sorceress: â€œFace me first Scare Glow.â€ Scare Glow: â€œWith pleasure. Years ago I trapped you in a cosmic field here.â€ Sorceress now gets into battle with Scare Glow. Sorceress pulls out her staff. These 2 swing their weapons at each other. Sorceress with her magic defeats Scare Glow. Scare Glow vanishes. Sorceress: â€œI have defeated Scare Glow. Hordak will die.â€ He-Ro: â€œPrincess Kay-La is going after Hordak now. Weâ€™ll back her up.â€ King Adam: â€œThan go to Snake Mountain. Hordak wants to rule the world.â€ 

Scene 15

At Snake Mountain. There is Princess Kay-La present with a group of soldiers. Those troopers have their guns with them. Kay-La: â€œLetâ€™s go get Hordak now. He wonâ€™t rule Eternia.â€ They go into the Palace of Snake Mountain. 

Inside Snake Mountain. There is Hordak present with Scorpia, Webstor, Stinkor and Jistu. Also there are black armored robotic troopers. Hordak: â€œI will create more of you troops. Weâ€™ll kill Man at Arms and kill He-Ro. Kill She-Ra.â€ Princess Kay-La and team burst into the place. Princess Kay-La: â€œYou are under arrest Hordak. Itâ€™s over.â€ Hordak: â€œGet them.â€ The soldiers fire their guns at the horde troopers. They are shooting at each other. Scorpia jumps onto Kay-La. Kay-La with her stick strikes Scorpia. Kay-La now takes on Jistu. Jistu jump kicks Kay-La. Webstor ties up other resistance fighters in his webs. Jistu defeats Princess Kay-La. Jistu: â€œI defeated this woman. Her boyfriend is Prince Darren. They call him Dare for short.â€ Hordak: â€œYou are my prisoners now. You will be executed princess for speaking out against me.â€ The robotic troopers take them prisoners with the princess. 

Scene 16

Outside of Castle Grey Skull. There is the Faceless One present. Also there are Shokoti and Modulok. Faceless One: â€œHe-Ro is out there. Queen Teela defeated my daughter Evil-Lyn. He-Man defeated Skeletor.â€ He-Ro and his team show up. He-Ro: â€œYou are Evil-Lynâ€™s father. I will stop you all.â€ Faceless One pulls out his battle staff. He-Ro gets into battle with the Faceless One. Shokoti shoots magic orbs at the team. Rio blasts Shokoti. The Faceless One shoots magic at the team. He-Ro blocks the magic with his sword. He deflects magic back at the Faceless one. These villains are defeated. Faceless one vanishes. He-Ro: â€œWe have run them out of here. Letâ€™s go to rescue Princess Kay-La. She is captured by Hordakâ€™s forces I assume.â€ Everyone gets onto their gliders and flies over to Snake Mountain. 

Scene 17

On Snake Mountain at the top. There are robotic black armored soldiers taking the resistance fighters hostage. There is also Princess Kay-La taken hostage. Hordak is up top. There are also Scorpia, Jistu, Stinkor and Webstor. Hordak: â€œHe-Ro should be coming. I will kill him and She-Ra. She-Ra defeated me years ago.â€ Kay-La: â€œHe-Man once defeated you here.â€ Hordak: â€œI quickly escaped from the lava.â€ He-Ro and his team show up. He-Ro: â€œItâ€™s over Hordak.â€ Hordak: â€œTroops. Kill them all.â€ The robotic black armored soldiers go after the team. The soldiers fire on them. He-Ro, Rio and She-Ra fire back. Lizard Man with his blaster fires back too on those soldiers. Also Extendar makes a sword out of his arms. He strikes down some horde troops. He-Ro shoots down the rest of the horde troops. He-Ro: â€œI got you now Hordak.â€ Princess Kay-La and the resistance fighters take the blasters from the horde troops. Kay-La: â€œYou are under arrest Hordak.â€ Hordak lifts the princess and those soldiers from the ground. He bangs them to the ground. Hordak: â€œTake on my enemy warriors. I will take on you He-Ro. Youâ€™ll die like your father.â€ 

Scene 18

She-Ra takes on Scorpia. Lizard Man takes on Jistu. Rio takes on Stinkor. Extendar takes on Webstor. He-Ro takes on Hordak. Hordak pulls out his sword. He-Ro gets into a sword fight with Hordak. Jistu does a martial arts kick onto Lizard Man. Jistu: â€œYou are against King Hiss. The Snake men will be back.â€ Lizard Man: â€œNot for long. Itâ€™s over.â€ Lizard Man swings his tail on Jistu. They are fighting each other hand to hand. Also Webstor shoots webs at Extendar. Extendar cuts up the webs with his arms turned into swords. Scorpia strikes her tail at She-Ra. Scorpia: â€œNow feel my fatal poisonous sting She-Ra.â€ She-Ra grabs Scorpiaâ€™s tail. Scorpia next swings her claws. She-Ra with her sword blocks the claws. She-Ra throws a punch onto Scorpia. Hordak shoots magic at He-Ro. He-Ro blocks the magic projectile with his sword. Hordak: â€œI killed Moss Man with my magic. You will die. Prince Adam killed Trap Jaw after Trap Jaw killed your father He-Man.â€ Extendar puts his arms over Webstor. She-Ra throws Scorpia onto Jistu just as Jistu is struck by Lizard Manâ€™s tail. They bang into each other. Rio blasts Stinkor. In the battle He-Ro strikes Hordak with his sword. He-Ro: â€œYou are to be arrested for you crimes.â€ Hordak starts fleeing. He jumps into the lava. Hordak: â€œYou have beaten me. I will die now.â€ Hordak goes falling into the lava to his doom. Hordak explodes. Itâ€™s a victory. He-Ro: â€œVictory. I still defeated Hordak. He committed suicide.â€ All those Eternian soldiers there pick up the guns and aim them at Hordakâ€™s minions. He-Ro: â€œYou Webstor, Stinkor, Jistu and Scorpia will pay for your crimes.â€ 

Scene 19

At Castle Grey skull days later. In the heart of the castle there is the Sorceress there. Also there is Gwildor present. He-Ro shows up. He-Ro turns back into Prince Darren. He goes over to the Sorceress. King Adam shows up too. King Adam: â€œYou have defeated Hordak. I have killed one of Skeletorâ€™s warriors here as they were trying to kill me. I am retired as He-Man now.â€ 

At the Eternian palace. Outside at the palace there are Queen Marlena and King Randor present. Also there is Duncan. Teela is there too. Also there is Princess Kay-La. There is also Princess Adora. There is present too Ram Man, Detective Lubic a long time and aged retired cop, Gwildor, Crinjor, Lizard Man, Extender, Rio Blaster and many other freedom fighters from Eternia. Prince Darren shows up too. Prince Darren: â€œHe-Ro defeated Hordak. Heâ€™s dead now. Soon those who served Skeletor will be released from their prisons.â€ 

Later on there is He-Ro standing out there. He raises his sword. He-Ro: â€œI have the power!â€ 

End

Scene 20 End Credits


----------



## demolition18 (Aug 28, 2006)

*The Fan Scripts*

I have below those 3 fan scripts for my Masters of the Universe 2 Ideas.


----------



## ravenus (Aug 28, 2006)

Haven't read through these script ideas but the original movie was one of the most disillusioning experiences of my childhood. The He-man universe was reduced to a amateur backyard shooting enterprise. The only person who made some impression was Frak Langella as Skeletor.

Anyway, He-Man is something I'm a bit too old for now. I still have those toys tucked away in some dusty corner.


----------



## Princess Ivy (Aug 30, 2006)

i loved dolf lundgren (i was very young at the time) but i always felt that so much of the archaic magic was lost in the 'real' version. for once, i agree with you ravenus.


----------

